# BBC's Third Eye on Spain



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Wondering if any one watched the program, which over here was broadcasted yesterday on the BBC world news channel... very informative and provided a balanced view on the issues that Spain currently faces, including unemployment, an ill housing sector, inmigration etc. Some views were optimistic for the future, others not so much. 

All in all an interesting documentary.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Many people may not have seen it.
BBC World News servcice is not on the UK TV satellites, only BBC News.
BBC World NEws is on just about every other satellite there is for free, but it is not on the main UK TV satellites.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I'd love to see it, but can't find it anywhere on the net, so if someone has a link, please post it.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'd love to see it, but can't find it anywhere on the net, so if someone has a link, please post it.


It was on at 1.32 am today. Looks like we have missed it


----------



## mark_d (Apr 1, 2010)

I'd be really interested to see this; if anyone has it recorded perhaps they could upload it somewhere to share. I can't find any torrent or video online.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I am sorry, I have searched the net myself, but can't find it. I watched it in regular BBC world tv broadcast and I'm afroid that it wont be aired again. I didn't record it.

I could tell that the documentary was "fresh", as it also covered the recent quake, so I guess after sometime we may be able to find a torrent for download.


----------

